# Quilted gift box.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

A friend of mine posted a link on my Facebook page.

http://seaside-stitches.blogspot.com/2013/03/fabric-box-tutorial.html

I found it interesting so I tried it today. They are simple to make and you could put all kinds of things in them.









In progress










All finished.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. I've made several -- they are easy and people really seem to appreciate them. Another design I found is a quilted bowl and you can use an orphan block for the outside if you like. I can't find the pattern right now, but when I do I'll post it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh that is cute too Belfry! Yes, i'd love to see the pattern for this one too. Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really nice, and make useful gifts.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are so cute. They would be perfect for little gifts. I can see them filled with sewing notions, candy, knitting/crochet goodies and more.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link, I love those! I whipped one up this morning after seeing your post. I think I'll make a couple more and use them for thread catchers!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice CJ!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Another thing I need to try in various sizes.

Thanks for the link on how to make these


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You're welcome. I love trying new little projects that don't take long to make.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I love these! I can think of so many uses for them. They would make great craft fair items to sell too.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are just TOO cute.......
Thanks for the link
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are most welcome.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, since I bought my wife a sewing machine last week, I have been thinking, it might be a good skill to learn to use. This little project looked simple enough to try...or so i thought.
I did learn I cannot sew in a straight line, and when trying to cut a piece of fabric, when it is plaid, the stripes aren't really straight and square.
Here is my attempt if you want to call it that. Lol.
Still need to sew some buttons on the flaps.





The inside is a sage and tea stained gingham, outside is brown and off white plaid.

I guess for a first time using a sewing machine, it might not be too bad, but it isn't too good either.
Oh, and when the bobbing thread breaks in the middle, its a PIA, to get going again.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Dixie, you can use a magnet strip on your clone as guide for seam allowances. I keep one on mine, the fabric runs right along it and makes for easy sewing.

Everyone's boxes look great! I can't wait until things get settled here and I can start sewing again...


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Dixie I think your project turned out great. You should be proud of your first attempt at sewing. At least it didn't end up in the trash bin, where many first attempts end up. LOL


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, buttons installed. I probably shouldn't have done it the way I did. I sewed them on, through the flaps and the box. I didn't like the fact the flaps were floppy and not wanting to lay down, so i sewed the buttons on in a way that permanently keeps the flaps folded down.

Sorry for my picture quality, cell phone pics....


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I sewed my buttons through the box as well. No floppy flaps for me either!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Same here, sewed them through the boxing with matching thread


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Dixie, I love the choice of fabric for your box. I can see it being used to hold all the remotes by your chair at night.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks. Woulda been really cool if I would have had some Mossy Oak camo fabric.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's one i made today. Just the right size for holding packs of hot chocolate.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've made a few..."experimenting". Scraps pieced together for the outside turned out really cute & did one with 2" border, too. The hot choc got me to thinking about putting a mug in one...good ideas!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love all the boxes I'm seeing here -- way to go!

I finally found the pattern for the quilted bowl. http://weddingdressblue.wordpress.com/2012/11/15/tutorial-charmed-fabric-bowl/
Instead of using charms, I just use two coordinating pieces of fabric, and since I don't have fusible batting, I layered and lighted quilted mine using a walking foot before gathering and finishing. These are really easy.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing it!


----------

